# Lugs corroded on both ends of wire run?



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Throw that breaker away. Wait, first have Brian John do a fall of potential across the breaker, and then throw that breaker away........ 

The corrupted one end will not cause the other end of the conductor to corrode. The environment on the other end of the wire caused the wire connections to corrode on that end. Maybe throw the other breaker away too.....


Edit to add- the conduit is probably full of water now. There is your source of corrosion on the other end.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Ive seen that and worse caused by moisture over a long period of time but ive never seen it only affect a few terminals in the panel.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Where does the glycol come in? Does this breaker feed a cooling tower motor, or something similar? Is it exposed to salt water (ie near a beach) A water damaged panel violates 110.12(B) At the very least, that breaker needs to be replaced.


----------



## ppsh (Jan 2, 2014)

macmikeman said:


> Throw that breaker away. Wait, first have Brian John do a fall of potential across the breaker, and then throw that breaker away........
> 
> The corrupted one end will not cause the other end of the conductor to corrode. The environment on the other end of the wire caused the wire connections to corrode on that end. Maybe throw the other breaker away too.....
> 
> ...



Without a doubt I do believe the conduit is completely filled with water. But it still does not explain why it is the same 2 phases at both ends that were corroded. Besides those 2 lugs, everything in the switchboard is pristine. Even the breakers above and below.


----------



## ppsh (Jan 2, 2014)

joebanana said:


> Where does the glycol come in? Does this breaker feed a cooling tower motor, or something similar? Is it exposed to salt water (ie near a beach) A water damaged panel violates 110.12(B) At the very least, that breaker needs to be replaced.


The 3p100 in the picture is in the switchboard, it feeds a small 100a 480v panel ~100 feet away in a room with a chiller pump room directly on top of it. The small panel appears to have had water/glycol dripping directly down the wall it was mounted on. No other signs of corrosion besides this, no salt air. The 100a panel is getting replaced and relocated, new feeder breaker and new feeders. I just cant seem to find an explanation for the corroded lugs at the feeder breaker besides liquid migrating under the jacket. Its all stubbed into the bottom of the switchboard 1 section away so I doubt it is water in the conduit affecting the switchboard side.

Feeders megged out good 380+ megaohm L-G, and L-L.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

ppsh said:


> Without a doubt I do believe the conduit is completely filled with water. But it still does not explain why it is the same 2 phases at both ends that were corroded. Besides those 2 lugs, everything in the switchboard is pristine. Even the breakers above and below.


Water runs down hill so the white build up on the 200 amp under the 100 amp might be worth investigating further (100 need to be replaced and may contain free water inside the breaker). Are there any conduits above that go to different temperature zones.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Another thing- I've seen runs of crappy wire before, coming off a spool. Some times it comes out dark green or black , when it is supposed to be shiny copper. I always blame obama for that. Anyway, the odds are pretty low, but might just have been those two conductors were made in crapsville China on the same day and sold to the same sparky company. Now there's a conspiracy right there.....


----------



## ppsh (Jan 2, 2014)

macmikeman said:


> Another thing- I've seen runs of crappy wire before, coming off a spool. Some times it comes out dark green or black , when it is supposed to be shiny copper. I always blame obama for that. Anyway, the odds are pretty low, but might just have been those two conductors were made in crapsville China on the same day and sold to the same sparky company. Now there's a conspiracy right there.....


You might be on to something there.... It looks like the A phase with no corrosion is a different brand of wire.


----------

